# Wheat berries in Texas



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone know the cheapest price and place to get hard red wheat berries in Texas? Online or driving in person. TY


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

TC said:


> Does anyone know the cheapest price and place to get hard red wheat berries in Texas? Online or driving in person. TY


Try your local feed store or grain elevator. Seriously! Wheat that is packaged for human consumption is triple-cleaned; feed wheat is double-cleaned. You have to pick out bits of non-grain plant material and get the chaff out, but once you do that, it's no different from the much more expensive human-packaged wheat. Just make sure it's feed wheat and not seed wheat (which is probably treated with stuff you don't want to eat). Feed wheat at my local store is running about $10.50 for 50lb.

If the feed store isn't an option, try Bob's Red Mill. When you figure in shipping, they seem to have the best prices for mail-order. I get all of my hard white wheat, soft wheat, etc. from them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It really depends on where you are. None of my local feed stores will carry wheat. Won't even order it for me. There are a few bulk buy groups that order through Walton Feeds if you don't mind the delay.


----------



## snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Call around to the health food stores in the larger towns near you. Most of them will carry wheat in 25lb bags or can order it for you.

The Granary in Tyler TX carries 25lb bags of Wheat Montana. I'm not sure of current price but expect $17-$20 range unless price have fallen in the last 4 or 5 months.


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fort Worth Grain Exchange had an add on Craig's list over the summer...you have to call for availability. (817) 626-8213


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

If you know someone in the Mormon Church - they surely have access to plenty of wheat at great prices. Where in Texas are you??


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Liberty county


----------



## TammyFrench69 (Feb 9, 2021)

trinityoaks said:


> Try your local feed store or grain elevator. Seriously! Wheat that is packaged for human consumption is triple-cleaned; feed wheat is double-cleaned. You have to pick out bits of non-grain plant material and get the chaff out, but once you do that, it's no different from the much more expensive human-packaged wheat. Just make sure it's feed wheat and not seed wheat (which is probably treated with stuff you don't want to eat). Feed wheat at my local store is running about $10.50 for 50lb.
> 
> If the feed store isn't an option, try Bob's Red Mill. When you figure in shipping, they seem to have the best prices for mail-order. I get all of my hard white wheat, soft wheat, etc. from them.


I am looking to purchase about 1000 lbs of wheat berries, I live in texas. Where are you from? Do you have any idea on bulk purchases in Texas or somewhere near I will drive and pick up???


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Texas is a big place. Where is near to you?


----------

